# Metamucil and fiber. Any success?



## EJ Marie (Sep 30, 2016)

I have some days with really bad nausea and diarrhea (some with just one or the other). My doctor recommended daily Metamucil. Just wondering if it has helped anyone with similar symptoms?


----------



## Nanmcb (Aug 4, 2017)

Ever heard of Heather's peppermint oil pills? She makes a soluble fiber powder also. It has worked best for me. Start slowly and gradually build the amount you take. Google Heather's IBS.


----------

